# tivoweb down; how to restart remotely?



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I can't connect to one of my HDVR2's via FTP, Telnet or through the Tivowebplus menu but the unit doesn't appear to be frozen up since I can still watch TV, switch tuners, using the remote control. The ability to access it via IP is gone at the moment. Of course I assume if I do a hard boot (unplug it) then Tivowebplus will reload and I'll have all of my connectivity back. I haven't done that yet in hopes of finding another way to restart TWP while it's in the state it's in.

Is there any way around this that would allow me to still telnet in and force a restart that way instead of unplugging the unit? If I could find a way to do a restart remotely this would allow me to restart one of my unit's if I happened to be out of the house so it could be accessible.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Well, you could use a serial cable to get telnet but that's not gonna help outside of your house. If you can't communicate with it I don't see how you could possibly get it to reboot.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Well, I figured since the unit was still 'usable' by the remote that the tivoapp program is still running. If this is the case, then I thought maybe another program could always be running in the background like telnet or something similar that allows one to connect and reboot. I guess you need tivoweb running to have ip connectivity or something like that to even 'see' the unit... my guess...


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

you can always trigger a reboot with the remote... slightly better than pulling the plug


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

marklyn said:


> Well, I figured since the unit was still 'usable' by the remote that the tivoapp program is still running. If this is the case, then I thought maybe another program could always be running in the background like telnet or something similar that allows one to connect and reboot. I guess you need tivoweb running to have ip connectivity or something like that to even 'see' the unit... my guess...


Telnet is allready totally independent of Tivoweb.. If you can't connect via Telnet or FTP that (to me a least) implies that your problem is with the network connection specifically. Telnet IS always running (on a normally hacked tivo) unless you shut it down manually, but without a functional network connection it's not going to do you any good.


----------



## vitos (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm having the same problem too. I can't ping my Tivo or telnet in. But I can get a bash prompt using a serial cable. Also, I'm using a Linksys WUSB11 v2.8 and the link light is on.

Any ideas?


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

This issue is happening to my guestroom DSR7000 at the moment. Same symptoms as my living room HDVR2. Functionality by using the remote is all there, but can't ping the box or (of course) connect to tivoweb.
I even powered off my router as an added measure.
Of course I know if I restart the DSR7000 I will get tivoweb functionality back but I need to figure out why I'm losing it. My burn is that I can't even remotely telnet or ftp to the box in this situation.

Since my guestroom DSR7000 is very low priority in what I have it do I'm going to 'wait it out' for a day or so and see if it comes back to life on it's own.

Interestingly enough I'm wondering, in the back of my mind, if the ping monitor I have running now is somehow the cause of this issue or just bringing it to light. The ping monitor I use pings each of my tivo boxes once every 30 minutes. On the second bad ping it sends my phone a text message indicating a problem (works darn well!). I can't see how a harmless ping every 30 minutes would cause a problem.
I'm betting that I'm just seeing the problem now that something is tattling when there is a problem  Maybe this has always been occuring and now I have something in place that notices it when it occurs.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

check the logs, see if anything shows up about losing network... I agree that this is very unlikely to be a tivoweb issue


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

OK, I think I've discovered a lead but I could use suggestions as to what this might mean.
I used agry ip scanner and scanned my subnet and 'found' my missing DSR7000!

It appears to have 'moved' from it's set address of 192.168.0.7 to 192.168.0.74

The other day when this happened to my living room HDVR2 I seem to recall seeing that same IP number in one of the log files but I didn't pay attention. I'm almost sure it was there though!

This is why I can't get to tivowebplus, FTP, telnet, etc. but the question is why the heck is it switching to .74? The ONLY thing I've done to my DTivo's lately has been to upgrade them with tivowebplus 1.3.1

All of my DTivo's tivoweb.cfg files have fixed and assigned IP's. I'm certain of that.

I could sure use some ideas or thoughts to look into. I'm not sure where to begin. Maybe one of the log files might tell me something? Wonder which one would be the best to check... I'll restart it and check it out...


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I found these lines in my messages log file:
Sep 8 03:13:48 (none) dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Sep 8 03:13:48 (none) dhclient: DHCPNAK from 192.168.0.100
Sep 8 03:13:48 (none) dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
Sep 8 03:13:48 (none) dhclient: DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.100
Sep 8 03:13:52 (none) dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Sep 8 03:13:52 (none) dhclient: DHCPACK from 192.168.0.100
Sep 8 03:13:52 (none) dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.74 -- renewal in 302400 seconds.



It looks like my router (192.168.0.100) is offering up an IP for the taking and occasionally one of my DTivo's are taking it; although, not consistently. Of course this is my guess.
If this is the case then I can turn off DHCP on my router since all of my networked items have fixed ip's anyway...

Do you think I'm on the right track?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

yes, you're definitely on the right track


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

My DSR7000 just did it again and aquired another IP as if I hadn't turned off DHCP on my router (which I did a couple of weeks ago). If anyone has any ideas for me to try, please let me know but the fixed ip is still in the author file and nothing has changed on this unit... help! Why is this booger switching ips!?

here is the last part of the message log:
Oct 2 17:51:08 (none) dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
Oct 2 21:00:49 (none) dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
Oct 2 21:00:55 (none) dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
Oct 2 21:01:10 (none) dhclient: No DHCPOFFERS received.
Oct 2 21:01:10 (none) dhclient: Trying recorded lease 192.168.0.4
Oct 2 21:01:14 (none) dhclient: bound: renewal in 987660777 seconds.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My router allows me to reserve DHCP-acquired addresses by MAC address. My TiVos (and my PCs) all use DHCP, but always get the same address.

If you can't figiure out what's wrong with the TiVo, you could try that.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

DougF said:


> My router allows me to reserve DHCP-acquired addresses by MAC address. My TiVos (and my PCs) all use DHCP, but always get the same address.
> 
> If you can't figiure out what's wrong with the TiVo, you could try that.


Not all routers can do this. Mine does not.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

marklyn said:


> My DSR7000 just did it again and aquired another IP as if I hadn't turned off DHCP on my router (which I did a couple of weeks ago). If anyone has any ideas for me to try, please let me know but the fixed ip is still in the author file and nothing has changed on this unit... help! Why is this booger switching ips!?
> 
> here is the last part of the message log:
> Oct 2 17:51:08 (none) dhclient: DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
> ...


You need to disable dhclient on your tivo.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

How do I disable, just rename dhclient and restart machine?


----------

